# For those who recovered: What does recovery FEEL like?



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello guys, I pretty much started experiencing chronic DP after I scared myself to death thinking I had diabetes and shortly after, ED. Ive been suffering for a month and it seems to getting worse, particularly since a panic attack I had last week.

I would say my level of visual/sensory distortion is moderate but my emotional/mental detachment is off the charts. I know Im supposed to feel love/comfort or whatever when I encounter someone or even think about something but its like my brain simply wont access those feelings. For example, just right now my little niece came inside the room smiling at me...and i just died a little (more) inside because i feel so detached from her.

Anyway, I wanted to know was recovery a gradual process or did you just one day "snap" into it? Did your emotions reconnect the same or did you have to "relearn" how to feel them again? I've been reading "Overcoming DPD" by Dr. Fugen. While it does offer helpful advice, it seems aimed at reframing the your thought orientation, not necessarily reclaiming your old emotions. Im on Chapter 7 but I hope it works for me regardless. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

what you are experiencing is emotional depletion, a common symptom associated with dp BECAUSE of chronic anxiety. Your mind is worn down from forcing so many thoughts amd worries into it. I had dp for 5 months, educating myself on the subject the whole time, probably making my dp worse for that time frame until I knew what I had to do. I was constantly fighting myself to make this feeling go away, when you are supposed to do the opposite to get to the place you once were. don't do anything. Let your body heal- your mind is only making it worse. When you start to get better day by day, your symptoms layer away. Fear of dp is what keeps it alive in many. There is no reason to fear it though. It isn't dangerous. it is merely a feeling.


----------



## Caroe (Jun 13, 2012)

Juan is right, you have to stop fighting your fears, and move with it. You have to stop wishing so badly that it will go away, I use to have DP 24 on 7 but now im feeling better, im feeling better by not worrying about it, by doing things I love, eating better, you have to stop stressing your mind and your body and relax. STOP BEING OBSSESSED. When you think about DP, thats when you feel it.

Recovery is slow, you cant just snap out of it. I wished many times to just snap out of it, and it only made it worst, because I gave it attention just tell yourself ''I dont care anymore, come at me DPDR come at me and give me your best shot''.

Here a book that help me a lot, a book that change the way I used to think... and for good ! You should give it a try

DONT click on the Big Download button or the play now button
to download the fil you must click on the blue link''click here to start download from sendspace'
http://www.sendspace.com/file/1ewhci


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

@ Juan. Thanks for giving me a proper name for my symptom -- emotional depletion, makes a lot of sense and im surprised I havent come across that term yet







At least I know others know what Im talking about. It makes me feel horrible thinking anyone else is suffering from this. i feel so sorry for everyone and myself but so glad to hear you got better!

@ Caroe. I agree I obsess way too much but its so hard when I have depression and health anxiety, I basically sit around all day feeling hopeless and monitoring my body for odd sensations and telling myself I have MS, ALS or brain cancer. I was so lightheaded today I was this close to writing up goodbye letters to everyone because I was sure something really bad was about to go down. Anyway not to be a gloomy Gus. I downloaded the PDF and am very interested in reading it. much appreciated!

Thank you guys for giving me hope. Especially after such a crappy day. I really think I need to get my depression under control before I can follow your advice about accepting DP and going from there.


----------

